# Black HMPK x Blue Redish CTPK



## midwestbetta (Jan 7, 2013)

I will be breeding these two, so i thought i'll share my spawn log here with BF! member's. Awaiting breeding.


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

That's a really nice black HMPK =] How do you know she's a CTPK? ^^; good luck with your spawn!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Good luck and I can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## midwestbetta (Jan 7, 2013)

rubinthebetta said:


> Good luck and I can't wait to see the babies!


Thanks, will keep you updated. Right now they are making bubble nest. Hopefully they well be ready in a couple days for spawning.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I am really excited about this spawn! You got 2 beautiful bettas. I am so jealous!


----------



## midwestbetta (Jan 7, 2013)

Crowntails said:


> I am really excited about this spawn! You got 2 beautiful bettas. I am so jealous!


Thank you for your kind words. I will be giving away free fry's once successfully bred to 2.5month old.


----------



## midwestbetta (Jan 7, 2013)

Day 2 into the making.

http://youtu.be/aT1aMRtBkPM


----------



## Marvel170 (Jan 2, 2012)

Love both of the parents, they will make stunning babies


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope everything goes well with your spawn.


----------

